# Boston gathering



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I just thought I'd put it out there again. There are a handful of you here. Hello.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

See!

I've noticed you! You are not as secretive as myself!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, I fixed my typo that no one noticed.

And anyways, my location has usually stated, "well acquainted with worms and dirt," not "Boston, MA." Most can't tell the difference.

Geez, I get posting anxiety in this thread locale.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Why are you ashamed of being a [email protected]$$hole, huh?!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I love being a M*******! It's just, what if the speed of light were squared here?! Where would all the energy go!! How could we avoid the zombie apocalypse?!?

I swear, I amn't drinking.

And you're still posting! Rad!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Are you sure? 

I think there's a bigger chance of a zombie outbreak than of people in Boston getting together.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If I had a car and could drive and transportation wouldn't be an ordeal and all that, I'd consider it . . . but I dunno. I chicken out of a lot of things.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Don't worry; you are amongst fellow chickens.

There's a holiday weekend coming up. I don't know if any of you might be up for doing something that Saturday. If like me you hate holidays because you never do anything this could be a good date to set. If unlike me you actually do stuff, we can pick another date. As for things to do, I still like the idea of the aquarium because I am selfish and want to look at fish and penguins. Or we could do a casual lunch/dinner thing where we stare at each other like the weirdos we are. Or we could do a movie where we don't have to speak to each other. Or some combination of those. I really don't know what else it is people do when they get together.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

September 3rd, that Saturday, should work. I have to check my little black book and schedule, though, um, to see if I'm doing anything else. Because I do a lot of things. All the time. Okay, off to check my Facebook and Twitter accounts....


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmmm....just wondering if more Bostonians will respond to this to make a gathering actually happen. We need you, people!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

No, we're doomed. I went to a gathering on Wednesday run by the social anxiety group on meetup.com. I think if you want to meet some nervous folk, that's where you're going to have to go! It's too hard to get people together on here


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah, I'm been to SA meetup.com discussion groups. What was the event Wednesday night? Oh, I looked it up: Dinner at Sugar and Spice in Cambridge. Did you enjoy yourself?

Did you see this?

We can still tentatively plan for Sept. 3rd, if we can get the interest of anyone. The aquarium would work.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

It was good. Food was tasty and I managed to talk, hehe. I've never gone to the discussion ones. The word "discussion" freaks me out.

I did see that.

Yeah, there's still time to garner some interest. Come on people!


----------



## DonQuixote (Jul 21, 2009)

Nyx said:


> It was good. Food was tasty and I managed to talk, hehe. I've never gone to the discussion ones. The word "discussion" freaks me out.
> 
> I did see that.
> 
> Yeah, there's still time to garner some interest. Come on people!


Nyx. I was an active member in that Meetup for 3 years. The discussion can be intimating at first, but they are pretty informal and you don't have to say a word. I used to facilitate them (yes I have social anxiety) and most people seem to like them. I'm not longer involved with that particular group (let's say creative differences) but I'm helping with a similar one that's smaller.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ImprovBoston sounds scary, just because it seems the type of event were they would involve or point out audience members. Have you been to ImprovBoston before, M?

I figure we could go to something less scary, like a black death metal gig in the basement of a archaic, abandoned church. Or the aquarium with the fishies.


----------



## DonQuixote (Jul 21, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> ImprovBoston sounds scary, just because it seems the type of event were they would involve or point out audience members. Have you been to ImprovBoston before, M?
> 
> I figure we could go to something less scary, like a black death metal gig in the basement of a archaic, abandoned church. Or the aquarium with the fishies.


Yep. I've been to ImprovBoston before and they don't single out audience members. Yes they ask for suggestions to the audience in general. The aquarium is cool-as long as you have no problem with huge crowds. There a bit of scary in most social events I think.:yes


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd like to check out the Meetup groups around Boston if I get down to the north shore for a visit in October. Sad to say, they actually meet up regularly rather than talk about it sporadically for a few years like we have here.  What gives.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

You don't know scary until you've been singled out by the emcee of a drag queen show at a gay nightclub. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I've actually had that happen...





... in Manchester, NH though. 

Thank gods I was... erm, full of liquid courage at the time :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Now....If Sheri is back in Boston, Neptunus has the day free, MerryK is free to travel, Nyx is still into it, Anonymid can make it, and Phoelomek can convince herself and other South Shore-ians to come, we'll have one happening gathering to look forward to.

Don't let those meetup.com deleters discourage us!

And if you're a drag queen or king, alright and come along!


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Getting a Boston/New England gathering together seems like a bigger job than getting the Big Dig completed, but they did it. All hope's not lost.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah, I guess it's only going to be me, but I'll be in Boston Sept 3rd.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> Yeah, I guess it's only going to be me, but I'll be in Boston Sept 3rd.


death metal in an abandoned church?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe most likely probably so, since I'm going out by myself.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

Eh Boston's a bit too far...I wonder how many people are near NY/NJ


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

So, was there a gathering? I'm guessing not. :b 

I always see these threads late, but I never seem to miss anything.

I'm registered with the Boston Social Anxiety meetup and I get emails constantly about get togethers. I always ignore them. I'm scared. :afr

I've been to an improv show in Boston. It was fine. I wasn't singled out.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

ShyViolet said:


> I'm registered with the Boston Social Anxiety meetup and I get emails constantly about get togethers. I always ignore them. I'm scared. :afr


Scared to go to a meeting alone?
I plan to be around the North Shore next month and could use a little courage to go to meetup groups while there, some look interesting...lord knows we haven't been able to get a SAS meet together in ages :|


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

merryk said:


> Scared to go to a meeting alone?
> I plan to be around the North Shore next month and could use a little courage to go to meetup groups while there, some look interesting...lord knows we haven't been able to get a SAS meet together in ages :|


Yeah, I would be scared to go alone. I guess that doesn't make sense because I did go to an SAS gathering once. Maybe it made it a little easier having some familiarity with the people I was meeting, having seen them posting on the boards for a while.


----------



## DI117 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey everyone, I moved to the Boston area for work a couple months ago aaaaaaand I don't really know too many people around here outside of work...

If there's anything happening in the future I'd love to be a part of it and meet some other socially anxious people. Let me know!


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

DI117 said:


> If there's anything happening in the future I'd love to be a part of it and meet some other socially anxious people. Let me know!


I'll be staying in the Boston area next month and would like to meet up with anyone willing. I want to continue to push myself to be more social despite increased anxiety, since not much good comes from setting about the house alone.

I know there are several of us around the suburbs, so hopefully some will be adventurous enough to gather  pm me if you'd like, anyone.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was looking for this thread and surprised to find it at the top of the Gatherings section. Figured it would be way back in the archives by now.

The meet-up on September 3rd went well, and I got pictures of my cat and my bathroom to show I was there (the meet happened at my house). It would have been great if other SAers were there, but all I did was play Apples to Apples by myself.


----------



## DI117 (Aug 13, 2010)

merryk said:


> I'll be staying in the Boston area next month and would like to meet up with anyone willing. I want to continue to push myself to be more social despite increased anxiety, since not much good comes from setting about the house alone.
> 
> I know there are several of us around the suburbs, so hopefully some will be adventurous enough to gather  pm me if you'd like, anyone.





Mercurochrome said:


> I was looking for this thread and surprised to find it at the top of the Gatherings section. Figured it would be way back in the archives by now.
> 
> The meet-up on September 3rd went well, and I got pictures of my cat and my bathroom to show I was there (the meet happened at my house). It would have been great if other SAers were there, but all I did was play Apples to Apples by myself.


Well I guess we're going to have to do something then. Any suggestions?


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I was looking for this thread and surprised to find it at the top of the Gatherings section. Figured it would be way back in the archives by now.
> 
> The meet-up on September 3rd went well, and I got pictures of my cat and my bathroom to show I was there (the meet happened at my house). It would have been great if other SAers were there, but all I did was play Apples to Apples by myself.


We haven't given up yet! We'll have to improve upon your party of 1 1/2 of Sep 3, lol.

I vote for something inexpensive, being unemployed and living off meager savings and all :roll The upside of having a virtually non-existent social life, saves money! Any bowlers in the group? hehe


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

bumping this thread...
hopefully not in vain (again!) :um where is everyone around here?


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in the North Shore through 10/28...if anyone in the area wants to get together, let me know here or pm  Most of you I know are in the South Shore or west 'burbs, so I realize driving/transportation can be an issue, but I'm putting it out there...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Did you guys actually end up meeting? how was it?


----------

